# easy way to make Bacon



## big casino (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 18, 2012)

Too much! Aren't they cute though?


----------



## roller (Jul 18, 2012)

I will take the one in the middle ...


----------



## big casino (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah they are cute, but also very tastey


----------

